# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Gjergj Bubani

## Albo

*Të drejtat tona*

Gjergj BUBANI, 

Kombi të cili iu mor e drejta nëpër këmbë më shumë se kushdo tjetër me anë të traktateve që vazhduan e mbyllën luftën e përbotshme, është kombi shqiptar. Ndonëse Shqipëria, tërë kohën e luftës, me gjithë që u transformua në shesh përpjekjesh ndërkombëtare dhe vuajti të zezat e gjithë okupacioneve, ruajti sa njerëzish ka qenë e mundur, neutralitetin e saj, gjyqtarët e konferencës së Paqes, të imponuar prej topave interaletare për të bërë drejtësi në Europë, kur erdhi sëra të gjykojnë davanë shqiptare, shkelën kryekëput parimet e shpallura prej presidentit Wilson mbi vetdisponimin e popujve dhe duke çarë më dysh kombin tonë, dënuan në robëri përmbi një milion shqiptarë. Viset tona më pjellore dhe më të bukura, me popullsi kompakte thjesht shqiptare, u lanë përjashta kufirit politik të Shtetit Shqiptar. Mbi shpinën tonë u rritën padrejtësisht Sërbia dhe Greqia.
Se ç'ka vuajtur, qysh atëherë e deri më sot, gjysma e kombit shqiptar ndën thundrën e pamëshirë të fqinjëve tiranë është e pamundur të përshkruhet këtu. Është një tragjedi nga më të tmerrshmet që janë luajtur mbi krejt faqen e dheut, në shekullin e fundit. Në Çamëri shqiptarët dëbohen prej vatrave katragjyshore e këmbehen si turq me grekët e Azisë së Vogël. Në Kosovë topi shfaros katunde shqiptare duke zbatuar pikën e parë të të planit qeveritar serb mbi serbizimin e atyre viseve; vazhdon terrorizmi i sistematizuar e ushtruar prej shoqërive të fshehta imperialiste serbe, me lejen dhe nën përkrahjen e qeverisë imperialiste të Belgradit. Dhjetë mijëra shqiptarë bien viktima pa faj dhe 200000 të tjerë shtrëngohen të emigrojnë në Shqipëri, Turqi dhe Bullgari.
Me gjithë këto, fqinjët sundues nuk mujtën dot t'ia mbërrijnë plotësisht qëllimit. Në Çamëri shqiptarizma humbi një pjesë të madhe mysylmanësh shqiptarë që u dërguan në Azi, por fitoi dija me ditën të krishterët shqiptarë, ashtu të quajturit epirotë, të cilët e shohin tash dhe e njohin gabimin e tyre. Kosova nga ana tjetër, me gjithë masakrat dhe me gjithë emigracionet, mbeti shqiptare me shumicën e saj absolute.
Kjo është gjendja sot, kur nëpër tryezat diplomatike të përbotshme filloi të bisedohet seriozisht rishikimi i traktateve. Vula që i vunë davasë sonë përfaqësuesit e aleatëve në Konferencën e Paqes, filloi të zbardhet e nuk ka më vlerën e parë. Vendimi i tyre s'ka fuqi përjetësie.
Kemi bindje të plotë se të drejtat tona do të triumfojnë një ditë. Por gjithashtu jemi krejt të bindur se të drejtat fitohen me punë, përpjekje dhe sakrifica. Kurrgjë të mos presim nga mëshira e botës. Bota do të na e dëgjojë hallin vetëm kur do të jemi të fuqishëm dhe të organizuar.
Kosovarë, çamër dhe ju nacionalitete të atdheut dhe të kolonive, grupojuni rreth flamurit tonë për të mbrojtur të drejtat që na lanë trashëgim stërgjyshët tanë.


Botuar më 1932

----------


## Albo

*Jemi vëllezër*

GJERGJ BUBANI, 

JEMI VËLLEZËR. - Që të gjithë sa kemi gjak shqiptari në rrembat tona, jemi vëllezër, jemi bij të një fisi, filiza të një race.
Pesimistët e kohëve të kaluara kanë kujtuar se zhvillimin e kombit tonë do ta pengonte ndryshimi fetar i shqiptarëve. E sotmja dëshmon se ky ndryshim nuk lot dhe nuk do të lozë asnjë rol në jetën tonë politike e shoqnore. Retë e fundit të fanatizmit fetar, të trashëguara nga qielli i turbullt i së kaluarës, po shpërndahen prej flladit të pastër të nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe të tre elementet e kombit tonë, pa i përbuzur aspak fetë, por, përkundra, duke i ngritur ato në naltësinë e shekullit, jetojnë në këtë shtet si vëllezër të vërtetë gjaku.
Javën e shkuar, dy shtëpi nga paria e Vlonës, njëra e krishterë, tjetra myslimane, lidhën krushqi midis tyre.
Në këtë krushqi vlonjate ne shohim një bllok të ri betoni të shtënë në themelet e unitetit tonë kombëtar, themele mi të cilat do të mbështetet Shqipëria e nesërme, e lulëzuar dhe e lumtur.

* * *

SA MË TEPËR, AQ MË MIRË. - Sa më tepër martesa midis të krishterëve dhe myslimanëve shqiptarë, aq më mirë. Çdo martesë e tillë, duhet të jetë mburje patriotike për një familje nacionaliste shqiptare.
I huaji që mbajti ndën zap shekuj me radhë vendet tona, na detyroi të ndahemi dhe na largoi nga shoqi-shoku. Sot kur ne vetë jemi të zotit e vendit tonë dhe të fatit tonë, sot, kur në krye të Shtetit kemi një burrë që sheh, me mendjen e Tij të ndritur, në largësinë e pafund të shekujve të ardhmë, duhet ta kuptojmë se feja është mjeti që na bën të komunikojmë me Perëndinë dhe jo kurrë shkak ndasinash dhe përçarjesh.
Të gjitha fetë kanë po atë qëllim. Të gjitha fetë janë rrugë të ndryshme që shpien po te ajo Fuqi hyjnore, te Perëndia, e cila Fuqi na porosit të jemi të mirë dhe të ndershëm, të mos i bëjmë të keqe tjetrit dhe ta duam shoqi-shokun.
Duke respektuar thellësisht, pra, që të gjitha parimet e feve që dominojnë në Shqipëri, duke pasuar me bindje të plotë, porositë e tyre morale - që janë po ato edhe këtu, edhe atje - por edhe duke përbuzur interpretimet sofistike të fanatikëve mendjeshkurtër (si ai vjehrri që s'e la të renë të veshë dhëmballën e prishur, pse, thoshte, s'ka se qysh merr avdes dhëmballa!), duhet të bashkohemi në martesa, të tretemi në krushqi të pashlyeshme, për hir të Shqipërisë dhe të unitetit tonë kombëtar.

* * *

Ta nderojmë fenë e njëri-tjetrit. - Siç e thoshte fare bukur edhe e përkohshmja "Diana" në numrin e saj të fundit, këto martesa midis mysylmanësh dhe të krishterësh janë të vlefshme kombëtarisht vetëm kur të rinjtë vazhdojnë të ruajnë secili fenë e vet dhe pas martese.
Ja një shembull:
Ditën e parë të Bajramit, e shquara Zonjë Kudret Topallaj, e veja e Adjutantit Dëshmor, zbritëse nga një famili aristokrate mysylmane, jepte në Kishën Katolike të Kryeqytetit, një Përshpirtje për kujtimin e të shoqit. E veshur në të zeza, Zonja Topallaj qëndronte, me krye të ulur, përpara katafalkut edhe dëgjonte, plot veneratë, lutjet fetare të priftërinjve - lutjet i drejtoheshin Perëndisë, simbas zakoneve fetare që kishte në jetën e tij Lleshi i saj.
Dhe në këtë ceremoni mallëngjyese, në të cilën morën pjesë personalitete të shënuara, edhe popull anonim, ne shihnim pasqyrën më të qartë të bashkimit tonë kombëtar.

* * *

EMRAT E FËMIJVE. - Dhe që ta zhdukim sa më tepër ndryshimin tonë të ardhshëm, duhet ta detyrojmë popullin t'i pagëzojë fëmijët me emra kombëtarë dhe jo me emra fetarë.
Ministria e Arsimit le të marrë iniciativën të na pregatitë një tabelë të gjatë emrash kombëtare për meshkuj dhe femra. Kjo tabelë të shtypet në disa qindra copë, të cilat të afishohen në zyrat e Shtetit Civil dhe nëpër zyrat komunale.
Babai kur vjen të deklarojë lindjen e foshnjës, të jetë i detyruar të zgjedhë një nga emrat e tabelës përkatëse. Puna e tij, po të dojë t'i vërë foshnjës edhe një emër të dytë, fetar. Në regjistrat e Shtetit dhe në certifikatat zyrtare do të figurojë vetëm emri kombëtar, atë emër do të përdorë çuni apo goca në shkollë, në maresë, në ushtri ose në nëpunësi, e pra ky emër do të imponohet.
_
Botuar më 1937_

----------


## Albo

*Partitë tona politike*

Gjergj BUBANI, 

Kishin dëgjuar, siç duket, deputetët tanë se gjetkë qytetarët janë ndarë në parti politike, të cilat luftojnë mes tyre - me fjalë dhe jo me armë - për të kaptuar fuqinë qeveritare. Kaq u duhej shkëlqesive të tyre dhe një mëngjes, duke mos dashur ta lënë Shqipërinë prapa shteteve të tjerë, u ndanë në disa grupe dhe krijuan partitë politike të Tiranës.
I pagëzuan, kush e kush më bukur, zgjodhën kryetarë, nënkryetarë dhe një tok prej tyresh u munduan të përmbledhin tërë filozofinë e mendjes së tyre, me programe madhështore, me fjalë dhe me fraza të bukura, me mendime të shkëlqyera, me qëllime të larta, por tërë këto, mjerisht, të shkrojtura vetëm në kartë. Në fillim u gënjye edhe ne, si shumë të tjerë, duke kujtuar se ndarja e deputetëve nëpër parti qenka bërë për të përkrahur ide të ndryshme. Por koha na tregoi realitetin. Ajo na mësoi më vonë se tërë ato që ne i mësuam dhe i dëgjuam, nuk ishin të vërteta dhe se programet madhështore ishin profka, ose më mirë, një grusht me hi, që hidheshin në sytë e shumicës. Koha na mësoi se partitë politike të gjertanishme në Shqipëri janë punëra me cingla, të lindura prej megallomanisë dhe kapriçiove. Duke u ndarë deputetët tanë nëpër partira nuk menduan veçse për veten e tyre, për interesat e tyre, si e si të hipnin, një sahat e më parë, në fronin ministror. Emri, programet dhe të tjerat u bënë se deshnin të imitonin të huajt, ose të mbulonin dëshirën e tyre të fshehtë. Marrëdhëniet e mira të një deputeti me partinë shuhen porsa këtij i shuhet shpesa e portofolit ministror. Ja përse nuk duhet të habitemi se deputetët braktisin partinë e tyre kur ajo vjen në fuqi dhe emri i tyre nuk ndodhet në listën e shkëlqesive. Kjo është e vërteta e hidhur: sot Shqipëria nuk ka parti politike, por një grup deputetësh që kacafyten midis tyre për një qëllim: ta zaptojnë fuqinë qeveritare. Sa për të tjerat, pak interesohen baballarët e Kombit Shqiptar. Ja përse populli shqiptar duhet të ketë rezerva me të thënat e partive politike.

_Botuar më 1922_

----------

